# Kristina Schröder (Web-Fundstücke) 54x



## elxbarto (24 Jan. 2012)




----------



## Padderson (24 Jan. 2012)

auf manchen Fotos kommt sie fast hübsch rüber
:thx:


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (25 Jan. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> auf manchen Fotos kommt sie fast hübsch rüber
> :thx:



Du sagst es: fast.
Danke für Bilder.


----------



## SuWi (27 Jan. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die nette Sammlung! Ich finde Sie irgendwie schon ganz interessant, wirkt manchmal wie die Unschuld vom Lande.


----------



## Pivi (12 Feb. 2012)

Die Praktikantin hat was


----------



## Hinko (16 März 2012)

Für mich die mit Abstand hübscheste Politikerin, also durch Sie hat die Union einen Wähler mehr ;-)....nee im Ernst ich finde Sie echt sehr hübsch


----------



## Hinko (16 März 2012)

Bitte mehr von Ihr


----------



## Lenafan98 (10 Sep. 2012)

Je länger ihre Haare sind umso heisser finde ich sie,ist schon ne süsse .


----------



## Jone (21 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Sammlung von Kristina


----------



## totto (21 Sep. 2012)

schön ist sie - zweifelsfrei - aber die partei oder ihre politik muss man nicht mögen ..... die beine sind auch sexy:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## LBJ23 (7 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde sie richtig sexy,klasse frau sehe ich sehr gerne.


----------



## Lenafan98 (15 Okt. 2012)

LBJ23 schrieb:


> Ich finde sie richtig sexy,klasse frau sehe ich sehr gerne.



Besser kann man es nicht sagen !


----------



## harry79 (15 Okt. 2012)

toller mix


----------



## Classic (18 Dez. 2012)

Also geile Beine hat sie in jedem Fall. Leider sieht man sie nur zu selten


----------



## totto (19 Dez. 2012)

also die optik ist ja nicht so schlecht - Beine hat sie sehr schöne .....
vom geist und der art politik, die sie macht oder nicht macht, da reden wir ja hier gott sei dank nicht ......
ich finde sie schon schön 
:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Lenafan98 (21 Dez. 2012)

Rein optisch eine super Frau:thx:


----------



## dieter6674 (22 Dez. 2012)

Danke! Sehr fein!!


----------



## Pivi (28 Dez. 2012)

Geile Beine


----------



## hurhurhur (22 Sep. 2013)

Nicht gerade die Hellste - aber recht hübsch.
Schöne Augen und ein ganz toll geschwungener Mund.
Es gibt ja fast keine Ganzkörperfotos von ihr im Web - aber ich sah sie mal direkt vor mir, von hinten.
Die hat einen klasse Arsch!


----------



## Classic (23 Sep. 2013)

hurhurhur schrieb:


> Nicht gerade die Hellste - aber recht hübsch.
> Schöne Augen und ein ganz toll geschwungener Mund.
> Es gibt ja fast keine Ganzkörperfotos von ihr im Web - aber ich sah sie mal direkt vor mir, von hinten.
> Die hat einen klasse Arsch!



Ja ihre Figur ist toll. Leider findet man davon kaum Bilder.


----------



## ponte (23 Sep. 2013)

Politisch absolute unterirdisch... aber wenn nur die Bilder sprechen... 1A


----------



## annette67 (7 Okt. 2013)

So sollten junge Damen gekleidet sein


----------



## pato64 (16 Okt. 2013)

hurhurhur schrieb:


> Nicht gerade die Hellste - aber recht hübsch.
> Schöne Augen und ein ganz toll geschwungener Mund.
> Es gibt ja fast keine Ganzkörperfotos von ihr im Web - aber ich sah sie mal direkt vor mir, von hinten.
> Die hat einen klasse Arsch!



Würdest du das auch unter ein Bild von Kristina Schröders Chefin schreiben ???


----------

